# Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

*Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*

On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.

Here we go:

As delivered to my home,


The table top full of rust and paint


An exposed light switch used for an on-off switch, note the wood slat and wedge of paper holding it tight, 


The original 1/4hp Dayton motor,


So the first thing was to clean that table, using a razor blade, WD-40 and 600 grit wet-dry. It turned out to be in pretty good shape with three 1/4" drill holes, some scratches along edges, but no warping,


Next, I replaced the original (now deformed) tension spring with Carter's spring,


And added a length of 3/8" threaded rod with a coupler to the original tensioner rod. I would prefer acme screw threads, maybe some day,


I made the dull shiny again using a wire wheel on a grinder. This urge must harken back to the days I wanted to be a shoe shine man,






I took off the upper guide assembly but the cleanup went so fast I didn't take any pics. Next I got set up to put on new tires, the 2 for $29 Rocklers deal. No complaints so far,

Removing old tires and glue using lacquer thinner, the miracle solvent, and a brass bristle brush.


The setup: spring clamps, kitched tongs, and pot of hot water with tires,


New tires in pot, my wife just rolled her eyes,


What's better than one new tire,


Two,


Next was the lower guide assembly, which was rusted in place. I had to use a dead drop hammer, lightly, to get it off the rail.


After wire wheeling,


At this point I realized the lower thrust bearing was shot so I ordered two new Interra bearings from Highlands,


Lower assembly back together with new bearing,


And cleaned up the lower adjusters, shiny is my favorite color,




The original motor ran but the bearings squealed and the 1/4hp was lacking, so I put on this 3/4hp Jet motor I had bought from a fine OWWM contributor, to use on the 12" BS in the que.


I had to drill new holes in the stand because this motor is about twice the size as the original. I wired it up with 3-12 cord and put on a 15 amp toggle switch in a hole on the side of the stand. I think it came original with a toggle switch at this location, here it is finished.


I also put on a link belt. The vibration now verses when delivered is like night and day. It will pass a standing penny test. The whole restoration went much smoother than I thought it would. Thanks again MedicKen for the bearing help. The new tires were a snap to put on. Just get your setup right and they go right on. The motor and saw pulleys were easy to line up with a straight edge. I may put on a 1-1/2hp motor and use the Jet motor for the 12" restore. The new spring made all the difference and the saw will cut 4/4 oak like butter. Before it would bog down. I believe the right tension is the key. Of course making sure all of the guide assemblies are adjusted helps. I'm just using an old 3/8" blade that came with it. Just playing around I cut a 12" length of 1/32" veneer off a 1×6 pine board just guiding by hand. I may add a riser block at some point. I left most of the overspray on the cast iron, it adds character, and would be a real PITA to remove. Lastly, I would like to install a detensioner but at $150, I think I'll follow Blake's design and make my own.

OK I'm done. Thanks for looking.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


nice re-store , david .

brand new tool !


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


Nice work, i didn't know your supposed to warm the tires to ease putting them on, just did mine a couple of months ago, could have used that info, i thought i had the wrong size.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


Great pictorial. Thanks for sharing!

*Zlatanv*: In my world of working on bicycles, there are some very difficult tires to get onto rims. In those cases, we might turn to a hair dryer or a quick spin in the dryer, on low heat, and "wadded up" with rubber bands or Velcro. Perhaps the same thing would work in the band saw world … ??


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


That band saw is something to be proud of. This makes me want to find a machine to restore. Nice job.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


very good, does that new motor have enough power to resaw?


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


Great outcome, thanks!


----------



## davemurray (Nov 15, 2009)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


Nice restore. What was total price tag, including the cost of the saw. Just wondering.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


bigike: I'd say for day in day out use, 3/4hp is probably small for resawing veneer or logs. I can resaw a 3 or 4" stick, like rails and stiles, but that's what the planer is for. If I put a riser on some day, I would want to change out the 3/4 to a 1-1/2hp and really a 2hp if I could afford it. But if you had a really good resaw blade (for this model 1/2" is the max width) and proper tensioning, I'd say you could cut a 10" veneer without a problem. I just wouldn't want to do 100 bf.

David Murray: In round numbers BS w/ delivery $250, motor $80 with shipping, spring $17, threaded rod and coupling $5, tires $30, bearings $25 shipped, 3-wire cord and toggle switch $10, consummables $10-----grand total = $427 there bouts. The Grizzly G0555 Ultimate 14" Bandsaw w/ a 1hp TEFC motor, detensioner, dust port, fence and rails, hinged doors is $524 shipped. The Grizzly would have worked fine and it would be a difficult argument to say the Grizzly is not the better overall deal, for my purposes. Since I like to tinker and make the dull shiny again, and since there is not one piece of plastic on this old saw, I probably came out even. I'd do it again. One other item, according to Lonnie Bird, the open stand with the motor behind the saw is a better design verses the motor under the saw. I didn't know that though when I bought it.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


Nice job David…..I think you have much better saw than the current Grizzly. Glad I could be of some assistance. Is the slope getting really slippery?


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


Cool tool.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


MedicKen: I'm slipping fast!!! With a shop full of old tools to stretch the budget and to buy quality, I do more tinkering than woodworking. Soon though it will be all about the wood and less the cast iron. However, there is great satisfaction restoring the old machines. I'm not finished yet, haha


----------



## kerflesss (Mar 7, 2009)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


hey dave,
nice restoration.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


Real nice work.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


Nice job on the bandsaw.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


David - I'm restoring a newer version of this saw. Did you have any problems getting the lower guide assembly back on the rail? I took it apart with ease, but now the rail won't go back in the slot with the self adjusting (spring-loaded) things. Any tips?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## boxedin (Dec 19, 2013)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


This thread may be a couple of years old, but I hope that it is not "dead" ;-)

I bought a 1974, Rockwell, 28-200, 14", band saw about a month ago. It was from a school and had been "pillaged & plundered" to a skeleton. I marked the wheels as I took them off so as to reassemble them with the same sides facing outward. Today I saw a photo of another 28-200 which has me questioning if my lower band saw wheel is on correctly as the photographed band saw lower wheel is reversed…aaargh!

For ease of explanation the hub on the lower wheel has 2 faces. 1 face is basically flat for all intents and purposes. The 2nd face is crowned (or rounded like an upside down bowl). My band saw has the flat hub facing outward (and the crowned hub facing inward). The photo that I saw today of another similar band saw has the lower wheel reversed when compared to mine.

Which is correct???

Thanks,

Cliff.


----------



## foote (Dec 24, 2014)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...


My elderly father in law had a closed stand one that he said never cut from the day they delivered it. After he passed I bought it thinking I would restore it even though it looked new and not used. You will never guess what I discovered , The man that set it up never checked the rotation of the motor. One quick wire switch and I had a new saw!!


----------



## jpittssr (May 27, 2015)

davidroberts said:


> *Delta 14" Bandsaw Restoration, Pic Heavy*
> 
> On the way to restoring an older 12" King-Seely bandsaw, I ran across this Rockwell (Delta) model 28-200 open stand 14" bandsaw born in 1980 or 81. Thanks MedicKen for helping with the date. I bought it off the local CL, and probably paid a few $$ more than I should have. Such is life. 14" bandsaws like this don't come up to often in these parts. It had been neglected and oversprayed with paint, more than twice. The overspray was so thick, I couldn't find the tag for a few day until I saw where it is located from an OWWM picture. Because the construction of this model bandsaw is rock simple, I pretty much tore it down, stripped the rust and gunk, replaced some parts, and now I'M THE PROUD OWNER OF A RESTORED BS.
> 
> ...





> David - I m restoring a newer version of this saw. Did you have any problems getting the lower guide assembly back on the rail? I took it apart with ease, but now the rail won t go back in the slot with the self adjusting (spring-loaded) things. Any tips?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


I had the same problem. Be sure the rail is really clean then push the little blocks down to give max room. Worked for me.


----------

